# Fearfully old news?



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

So I'm somewhat new to fantasy but I've been playing 40k since I was just a wee marauder, so excuse me if this isn't according to rules as I'm still trying to grasp all of them;

Anywho, I play WoC and life is going pretty good. My FLGS is running a league of 2000-3000pt games between the factions of order and destruction and all is going well, but I've come across a problem of lizardmen.

See the whole skirmisher thing is really obnoxious, especially when the player's entire army can do the JSJ like a tau battlesuit and walk around my guys.(They can march fully around me after rolling leadership? Ugh.) It makes charging near impossible and is quite vexing, are we overlooking a rule where you can do that? Her skinks just stroll right around my warriors.

Second, more importantly I was wondering if the following is a good strategy to overcome it; I hadn't seen the build in any lists as of yet and I was wondering what you all thought about it:

Sorcerer Lord
Slaanesh
Lvl4
Steed of Slaanesh
Diabolic splendor(Forgot the name but it makes any panic/terror/fear checks caused by this character to be at -1ld)
Spell familiar(To make sure you get the right one)
Talisman of preservation
Enchanted shield(This is debatably legal, but is just eating some points right now)
Mace of filth(Cause terror after killing an enemy model)

Add that with a BSB carrying a Doom Totem

And now you have a sorcerer capable of marching 20", and casting the spell "Hellshriek" which causes panic checks to all units within 18". The somewhat nastier part of this is that with the above mentioned build, all units that can see the BSB are now at -2 leadership for the panic check. And as most armies are ld8 or less on basic dudes, that means approximately half the enemy army will turn tail, buying precious time for your warriors to book it up the table.

This sounds like a perfect counter toward the waves of skink skirmishers(If they can legally just stroll right by me, harrumph!) but I'm wondering if y'all think this might be a valid strategy in a tournament setting, anyway, thanks.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Unfortunately it's perfectly legal for the skirmishers. But thgey still have to stay 1" away from other units unless they charge, so keeping your own units bunched up as close as possible will make this type of maneuver more difficult. Also, consider keeping a small fast unit (warhounds or mounted marauders) behind the warriors and angled outwards. The skinks aren't gonna want to flank you if it means they're gonna get charged!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

A couple of things to manage skink skirmishers. 

1) Get first turn. Charging them will make them Fire and flee. Redirect into another unit. It's hard, but doable. 

2) a couple small units of marauder cav back to back behind your line. They can sweep around, but they'll be meat in the grinder then.

3) Ignore them. You're Chaos Warriors, run forward and leave them behind!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If you're rocking some magic then Magic missiles or Direct damage spells, you don't need to roll to hit them and only a few casualties should see them flee.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> If you're rocking some magic then Magic missiles or Direct damage spells, you don't need to roll to hit them and only a few casualties should see them flee.


Thanks for the advice and actually this was how I ended up acing them:

Big block of points denial warriors
Tzeentech magic with direct damage as suggested above
...
haters gonna hate stroll killing two units a turn via magic

So brilliant advice, they never fell back but a lord on a disk generally bought me enough slack to cast magic safely.


Also a secondary strategy if you all are willing to comment on it, it's pretty basic but I've found it the perfect counter to huge blocks of t3.

Lore of Shadows:
The Withering(Remains in play, -1d3 to target units toughness to minimum of 1)

Lore of Nurgle:
Curse of the Leper(-1 s&t on a unit, remains in play, subsequent friendly magic phases add additional -1 s&t. If a model's toughness in target unit is reduced to 0, remove that model with no saving throws of any kind)

So basically withering averages to removing 2 toughness, followed by rot that auto deals 1. So for any army with t3 that unit just goes away if you get two spells off on it.
So


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

I sympathise, skinks are a dwarfs worse nightmare, I never have the range and with hordes being so good these days, they skirt round my movement 6 unwieldy horde and have poison pot shots at my warmachines. However if I don't have a horde I can deal with the 2 strength 4 attacks from his saurus, plus the fact that they never bloody run.


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

A good way against skinks is a Tzeentch wizard on a disc with the Bronze armour of Zhrakk. Making him immune for poison attacks which have to roll to wound as normal. This takes a huge advantage of the skinks away and you can just move so you have a very nice LOS to the skinks and blast them away. And the wizards effectiveness doesn't end there. I mostly take a lvl 2 on disc with me and the things he has killed. Not a battle goes by or he brings up double his points at least. Flickering fire is an awesome spell and very effective against skinks. But the main thing I'd fear when facing Lizardmen is the big ass toad on his flying chair. They can be quite the opponent.


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

There are alot of tricks against skinks and slann's. Like alreayd said the char on disc with the Bronze armour of Zhrakk combined with breath gift(as Skinks have T2 they get wound on 3+) and casting skinks won't trouble you. 
Warhounds are another great way of dealing with skinks, they can block there movement or serve as a shield for shooting, providing heavy cover for your troops behind them. 
Spawns work aswell, as they don't need line of sight to charge, so they are a high threath to skirmishers or fast cav trying to stay out of your line of sight. So they'll want to kill them but with T5 they can take some damage, ok skinks are poisen but screening with another unit should counter there hitting chance.

 skink are awsome because of their poisen and double shot. But they only have bs 3, so double shot puts them at 5+ to hit, stuff like units giving cover present him with an additional -2 to hit putting him on 7+ to hit. so he'll just single shot to keep his poisen, but that means he can't move or it ill be 7+ to hit attacks again...so no poisen on their shots 

Against slann mages and their Temple guard unit. Temple guard have 2 attacks WS4 and strenght 5. But they have an I of 2 and only a 4+ AS s if you get into combat he's fucked, what ever if they are stubborn and imune to psych if there's a slann in there. Just means you can bash their skulls in the name of your daemon gods a little longer ;-). 
A lot of more "competitive" lists field hell cannons just to extra reduce their numbers before going into combat, casting alone might not cut it with the +4 dispell slann that will ignore the 6's to cast of a wizard within 24 inch and that pesky regrowth spell.

Flem,


----------

